# الى من يهمة الامر ويريد اجدد اعطال كاريير



## محمود شبل (13 أغسطس 2008)

اطلب اى شئ فى تكييف كاريير :15:


----------



## المركزي (20 أغسطس 2008)

هل المركزيه ام التردديه


----------



## adooool (20 أغسطس 2008)

اريد اخر اصدار من برنامج Epic لطب قطع الغيار


----------



## محمد شرارة قوى (30 أغسطس 2008)

*www.medo28_1************



محمود شبل قال:


> اطلب اى شئ فى تكييف كاريير :15:


 برجاء ارسال أى كتالوجات عن معدات التكييف 
*Unit Model:38BB145*
*S.N: 100560*
*Unit Model:38BB240*
*S.N: 102557*
*Unit Model:38BB180*
*S.N: 101361*
*Unit Model:38BB180*
*S.N: 101362*​


----------



## هانى1234 (12 أغسطس 2009)

جهاز كاريير 1.5 سبلت بارد/ساخن 53qh12 بشاشة انيمشن بيظهر على الشاشة l1 مكان درجة الحرارة ثم تختفى ويظهر درجة الحرارة تانى وتتغير الى l1 تانى كل عشر دقائق وهكذا وبعد حوالى ساعة يفصل الجهاز بالكامل بعطل e5 اعتقد افر لود ... قمت بتحريك حساس الراجع بالوحدة الداخلية ووضعها خارج الجهاز لتحس بدرجة حرارة الغرفة فاشتغل الجهاز ولكن فترة التشغيل والفصل كانت 3 دقائق تشغيل ثم يفصل الكباس ويعاود التشغيل بعد 4 دقائق واستمرت l1 فى الظهور والاختفاء على فترات متقطعة ولكن لا اعلم ما الحل 
1 - هل اقوم بتغيير حساس الوحدة الداخلية
2 - هل اقوم بتغيير ثرميستور الوحدة الخارجية
3- هل أقوم بتغيير الكارتة الداخلية للجهاز 

أرجو الافادة


----------



## مهندس سورجي (12 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
جزاك الله ألف خير و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك يا رب, الف صلاة و سلام على حبيبنا و سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم عدد أنفاس الخلائق فردا فردا




محمود شبل قال:


> اطلب اى شئ فى تكييف كاريير :15:


----------



## moby (12 أغسطس 2009)

تكييف كاريير 3 حصان n3
الضاغط يتوقف بعد العمل خمس دقائف ويطفى الجهاز وتضىء اللمبة الخضراء 5 مرات
ويعود الجهاز للعمل من تلقاء نفسه بعد 3 دقائق وهكذا.....
وهذ يحدث على فترات مختلفة مثلا بعد 3 أيام ومرة بعد يومين وهكذاومرة أشتغل عادى لمدة أسبوع
أى فى ظروف وأوقات مختلفة.....
فما هى الأحتمالات التى تتسبب فى أيقاف الضاغط ؟؟؟؟؟
الجهاز جديد ولم يكمل شهر....
التيار الكهربى مضبوط 219 فولت
ولكم خالص الشكر...


----------



## احمد الجميل (12 أغسطس 2009)

لو سمحت اذكر بعض الاعطال
ولا انت اللى عاوز تعرف الاعطال






محمود شبل قال:


> اطلب اى شئ فى تكييف كاريير :15:


----------



## bilalokhir (12 أغسطس 2009)

مادا تعني e1 e2 e3 e4 e5 e6 في كريي


----------



## هانى1234 (12 أغسطس 2009)

ماذا يعنى E1, E2, E3, E5 فى اجهزة تكييفات كاريير وكذلك معنى L1 وهل Defrost Thermistor عندما يتعطل يعطى امر لتوقف الجهاز بالكامل اى الوحدة الخارجية و الوحدة الداخلية ... ارجو الافادة من خبراء التكييف


----------



## loaizahra (23 يونيو 2010)

لا أجد إلا أسئلة 
فهل هنالك من يجيب عن هذه الأسئلة
ويرجى مساعدتي في سؤالي: لدي مكيف يعطي إشارة e5 ويبرد لفترة 5 دقائق ومن ثم يتوقف لمدة نصف ساعةوهكذا أرجو المساعدة


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (23 يونيو 2010)

بسئل ع المكيفات البكيج يونت 

50tj009
50tjs012
50tjs014

طبعا المكيف يجو فيه اثنين كمبريسرا ياريت مواصفات هذه الكمبريسرات .. ( 220 ثلاثه فيز )اول شي هذه المعلومات بعدين الله يعينكم ع اسئلتي ...( هههههه )

تقبلو مروري ...


----------



## الفنى محمد رمضان (23 يونيو 2010)

اخ هانى 1234 تحيه صيبه بنسبه للموضوع الخاص بالجهاز الكاريير 1.5حصان هذا العطل فى موتور المرحه الداخليه فى قياس عدد سرعه المروحه لان يوجد عندك فى الكارته 2 رزته للمروح واحه للكهرباء والثانيه اصغر للقياس السرعه وممكن تكتب l1 l6هذا الموضوع مر عليه وقومت بتغير الحساس ولم يحدث شى وعرف انه من المروحه


----------



## الفنى محمد رمضان (23 يونيو 2010)

E2عطل فىثرمستور الهواء الراجع للوحدة الداخلية
e3عطل فىثرمستور المبادل الحراارى للوحدة الداخلية
e4الحمايه منحدوث تنفيس الفريون او نقص شحنة الفريون
e5عطل فى موتور مروحه الوحدة الداخلية
موديلqh12b


----------



## رامى رافت (9 مايو 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## رامى رافت (9 مايو 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررا


----------

